# Furnished Apartment



## asharma

Dear All, 

I will be moving to perth in mid of August with my family, one of my friend suggested Darch to be a good area. 

COuld you please guide if i can get a furnished apartment there and what are the requirements to rent an apartment. 

Regards


----------



## Minimovers

I think you will be needing forms 1AA - 3. Then a letter from your previous landlord if you have any. I don't know the process if you are coming from overseas. Prepare also a bank statemen incase the landlord wants to check your capacity to pay. Lets wait for others to reply.


----------



## Mattiascarlosjuan1

Hows the apartment? I search in domain and real estate app.


----------

